# MiroVIDEO PCTV Software Update



## idigsk (14. April 2002)

Hi,
Ich habe von einem Bekannten eine Pinnacle MiroVideo PCTV Karte aus dem Jahre 1997 bekommen. Beigelegt war aber nur eine CD mit der Software Version 2.1 . Mein Computer (AMD 1900+, ASUS A7N266-C, ATI Radeon 8500, 512 MB DDRRAM)läuft sehr instabil, seit ich die Software und Hardware installiert habe. Die Karte funktionniert, aber im Overlay Modus hat sie Probleme. Wenn ich das beim Fenster das Menü unten ausblende mit einem Doppelklick auf das Bild und es in die rechte Ecke des Bildschirmes verschiebe, bootet mein PC neu. Er stürzt auch ab, wenn ich vom 4:3 Modus in den 16:9 Modus wechsle und umgekehrt. Ich habe die Software mehrmals de- und wieder installier, doch es hat nichts geholfen. Jetzt suche ich ein Software/Driver Update, damit mein Computer wieder stabil läuft.
Wer kann mir da helfen?
Auf der Offiziellen Pinnacle Homepage kann man nur das Update von 4.1 uf 4.2 downloaden.
Idigsk


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. April 2002)

Wofür brauchst du dir Karte?


----------



## Kaethe (15. April 2002)

Schreib mal bitte was für ein OS Du benutzt.


----------



## goela (15. April 2002)

Also wenn die Karte so alt ist, dann sind die Treiber sehr wahrscheinlich nur für WIN95(x) oder max. für WinNT ausgelegt. Bringt also nichts, wenn Du den Treiber versuchst zu deinstallieren und wieder neu zu installieren.
Übrigens hast Du schon mal im Internet nach neuen Treibern gesucht? Nicht nur auf der Homepage von Pinnacle!

Ich habe beispielsweise auf der Seite:
http://www.dvclub.com.hk/web-page/supports/download/pinnacle.htm
Einen Treiber für Pinnacle Studio PCTV mit der Versionsnummer 3.0 gefunden! Wenn's die gleiche Karte ist?!


----------



## idigsk (17. April 2002)

Also, ich habe Win98SE, und mein Kollege hat gesagt, dass auf seinem Computer (auch Win98SE) die Karte problemlos lief. Ich brauche die Karte, um normal fern zu schauen und um im DivX Format aufzunehmen. Brauche dafür VirtualDub 1.4.9. Ich sauge mir gerade den Win98 Treiber vom der Hong-Konganisches Site. Ich hoffe, es klappt. 
Idigsk


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Wie kommts das eine uralte Karte DivX in Hardware aufnimmt?


----------



## idigsk (5. Mai 2002)

Ich habe jetzt Win 2000 installiert und alles läuft besser. Jetzt suche ich nur noch Software/Treiber für eben diese TV-Tuner Karte. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Bernd Pose (25. Januar 2004)

*miroVideo PCTV*

Leider habe ich keine Lösung, aber dafür ein anderes Problem: Ich besitze die Karte, jedoch keine Software mehr dazu (2.1). Vielleicht könnest Du mir eine Kopie schicken. Ich zahle gern auch etas mehr dafür, als nur die Unkosten.


----------



## kasper (25. Januar 2004)

Bei Pinnacle  und Vobis Download  findest du Software für die Miro.


----------

